# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Mais um reactor de kalk

## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos.
Vou colocar aqui a montagem do meu reactor de kalk muito facil de fazer.A unica razão que me levou a montar um foi porque o "garrafão de 5L" que no meu caso era este mini aquario 
de 7L estava sempre a entupir mesmo tendo a torneira desviada do fundo 2cm


vou conseguir aproveita-lo para alimentar o reactor por gravidade o que torna muito pratico porque é mais ou menos a evaporação que tenho.








Não é nada de especial...nem nada que não fizeram já mas sempre pode servir de apoio para alguém que queira fazer um...para já não se justifica um reactor de cálcio com o tempo e crescimento dos corais ainda espero vir a fazer um.
Depois vou colocar fotos dele a trabalhar mas ainda faltam uns acertos...

Vou colocar também um link do meu skimmer diy:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=12901

----------


## MiguelVPinto

Boas,

Sendo daqueles que compra tudo feito talvez porque o jeito não ajuda  :yb624:   vejo um erro, que dentro de pouco tempo vais ter problemas, que é a bomba dentro do reactor.

Pelo que tenho lido nenhuma bomba aguenta muito tempo dentro do "caldo do kalk".

Já agora a lista de materiais aplicados e o preço das peças aplicadas.

De qualquer das maneiras esta  :SbOk5:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Miguel a bomba que tenho dentro do reactor é a mesma que tenho tido no aquario pequeno de 7L que referi em cima para fazer a mistura e até a data não tenho tido problemas e já la está a mais de ano e meio ,só tenho que a limpar de vez em quando...Em respeito ao material foi o seguinte:

Tubo de acrílico de 10cm com 55cm de altura
Tubos de mangueira de 16mm
Abraçadeiras
Silicone
Super cola 3
União de tubo para retirar a bomba para limpar
Bomba 300l\h

Claro que não é comparável a um reactor comprado novo ,por isso é um diy ,só podemos dizer que funciona depois de o testarmos e regularmos mas estou certo que vai servir para o objectivo!!!

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Vou colocar umas fotos já com ele a bombar



Fiz uma torneira na entrada para poder contar as gotas...acaba por ser um pouco mais fácil de regular consoante a evaporação.



Aspecto final

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

Estas com sorte pois as bombas deixam de trabalhar ,no meu caso foram 2 ate que tive de optar por uma externa.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Pedro...até a data nunca tive problemas, nas bombas externas o kalk acaba por passar tambem pela turbina, mas não duvido que possam ter um tempo de vida menor por estarem mergulhadas na solução de kalk, posso até ter tido sorte com ela mas de facto esta á ano e meio 24 sobre 24h a bombar, sem problemas.

----------


## MiguelVPinto

> Olá Pedro...até a data nunca tive problemas, nas bombas externas o kalk acaba por passar tambem pela turbina, mas não duvido que possam ter um tempo de vida menor por estarem mergulhadas na solução de kalk, posso até ter tido sorte com ela mas de facto esta á ano e meio 24 sobre 24h a bombar, sem problemas.


Boas Ricardo,

O meu é também DIY mas não têm qualquer tipo de bomba.

Têm um motor, que pode ser de micro-ondas por exemplo, que faz agitar o kalk devagar dentro do reactor.

Talvez a tua bomba nunca tenha parado porque tinhas a bomba mergulhada em 7 litros de agua e agora já não será assim mas sinceramente não entendo, mas a tua bomba não vai durar muito.

Mas desde que sirva para o que queres esta excelente.

Obrigado por partilhares o teu trabalho e como disseste no inicio do post "Não é nada de especial...nem nada que não fizeram já mas sempre pode servir de apoio para alguém que queira fazer um"

 :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Miguel acho que tens razão poderá ser esse o motivo...se ela se estragar tenho mesmo então que arranjar um motor desses...ou algo parecido.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ricardo, a potência da bomba que colocaste, associada ao desenho de reactor que tem algumas falhas, faz com que a solução de kalk que injectas na sump esteja demasiado turva. Isto é prejudicial e dado o volume do teu aquário irás ter problemas mais cedo ou mais tarde.
Revê pelo menos a potência da bomba qua agita a solução, para poderes ter água límpida no topo do reactor.

Com que frequêcia é que o kalk pinga? Tens ligada alguma bomba doseadora?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Vou colocar umas fotos já com ele a bombar
> 
> 
> 
> Fiz uma torneira na entrada para poder contar as gotas...acaba por ser um pouco mais fácil de regular consoante a evaporação.
> 
> 
> 
> Aspecto final




 :Olá:  Ola Ricardo

Verificando bem as imagem que colocas,penso que podes melhorar mais em 2 pontos.

1-tentar retirar o dito reactor de KALK do interior da SUMP .

2-tentar colocar a pingar KALK na zona do escumador .


Ter muita atenção quanto o Kalkwasser e na sua adição no sistema,tenta colocar a pingar na zona do escumador,pois vai ajudar em muito o skimer (no seu funcionamento)precipitando parte dos fosfatos existentes.

ps:tranquilo

 :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Paulo,tens razão já regulei a bomba para o minimo e agora já não levanta a mistura até ao topo...está claramente mais limpa no topo do reactor.Está a pingar 24h por dia sem bomba doseadora está a pingar gota a gota.Vou tentar mais tarde ligar a uma electrovalvula e uma boia de nivel.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Ricardo
Não tenho maneira de por o reactor fora da sump mas posso ou fazer chegar um tubo para o outro lado ou então mudar o reactor, que aconselhas?Mas fico com uma duvida, como poderá ajudar o skimmer se a agua que alimenta o meu vem directamente do tubo de descarga....e se o kalk entrar dentro do skimmer não poderá precipitar ao entrar em contacto com as bolhas de ar...estarei correcto?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Como é que garantes esse pingar constante sem bomba doseadora?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Tento acertar todos os dias o nível se estiver baixo acelero o conta gotas e se estiver alto desacelero.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Tento acertar todos os dias o nível se estiver baixo acelero o conta gotas e se estiver alto desacelero.



O conta-gotas está a trabalhar a partir da rede pública de água?


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Não, está a ser alimentado por gravidade a partir do deposito que referi em cima, e é agua de garrafão...

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Não, está a ser alimentado por gravidade a partir do deposito que referi em cima, e é agua de garrafão...


Peço desculpa, não reparei. :yb665:  

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Achas que o devo por a pingar perto do escumador...como diz o amigo Ricardo Prata é que no meu caso o escumador é alimentado pelo tubo de descarga directamente.Terá influencia no trabalhar do mesmo.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Olá Ricardo
> Não tenho maneira de por o reactor fora da sump mas posso ou fazer chegar um tubo para o outro lado ou então mudar o reactor, que aconselhas?Mas fico com uma duvida, como poderá ajudar o skimmer se a agua que alimenta o meu vem directamente do tubo de descarga....e se o kalk entrar dentro do skimmer não poderá precipitar ao entrar em contacto com as bolhas de ar...estarei correcto?


 :Olá:  

A minha opinião: :yb665:  

Eu retirava isso tudo (esse sistema de adição de Kalk) não traz confiança alguma,principalmente 24 horas sempre a pingar Kalkwasser não vejo necessidade,visto que ainda tens poucos vivos ou o consumo ainda é pouco,
podes vir a ter problemas sério quanto o PH do aquario,optava sim adiçao de Kalk mas so no periodo nouturno (tecnica do garrafao com kalkwasser)com a medida aproximada o consumo.(Tipo 2ou3 litros de kalk por noite, se justifica-se aumentaria a doze).

isto ate obter um sistema mais seguro de adição de kalk.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Achas que o devo por a pingar perto do escumador...como diz o amigo Ricardo Prata é que no meu caso o escumador é alimentado pelo tubo de descarga directamente.Terá influencia no trabalhar do mesmo.


 :Olá:  

A minha opinião:

penso que sim, será bem melhor do que estar a pingar kalk em cima da bomba de retorno (24 horas).

 :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Ricardo muito obrigado pela tua opinião...
A minha ideia era repor toda a agua evaporada por agua com kalk...
Como irei fazer? Vou tentar ligar uma electrovalvula de rega ligada a uma bóia de nível e tentar estabelecer um nível certo...ou seja sempre que o nivel baixar 1cm na sump a boia activa a valvula que vai deixar pingar o reactor até chegar ao nivel mas claro que muito lentamente +-1 gota por segundo,no fim de contas o que vai acontecer é a agua ser reposta e nunca passar nem baixar do nivel. A adição de kalk vai variar consoante os valores de Ca ou ponho mais ou menos kalk no reactor.Embora se deva dozear kalk á noite por causa de estabilizar o ph que desce... penso que 4 ou 5 litros só repostos á noite logo muito rapidamente  poderá causar maior desequilíbrio...É certo que irei monitorizar o ph no inicio quando o sistema estiver a funcionar para não ter dissabores.Pergunto se não haverá muita gente a pingar kalk 24h por dia?

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Se na pratica a ideia não der certo vou voltar ao dito " garrafão de 5l" que foi como sempre fiz...

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos já esta a funcionar o meu sistema de reposição de agua que passa pelo reactor de kalk fica só por concluir se reponho a agua 24h sobre 24h ou com ajuda de um temporizador, só no período nocturno.
Fica aqui uma pequena ajuda para alguém que queira fazer um semelhante.

Boia de nivel:
 

http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...roducts_id=873
Apenas 6.00€


Electroválvula:


http://www.leiritronica.pt/linhabran...php?cPath=1_28
Apenas 3.70€

Simples barato e eficaz  :Olá:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos estou com um problema.....até ver a bomba ainda funciona bem mas acaba por resultar no mesmo problema que tinha com o deposito em cima referido que é entupir e estou a ponderar a hipótese de colocar uma motor de uma bola de espelhos....a minha questão é se 5 RPM é suficiente para disolver o kalk ou se levanta muito a mistura , se alguem tiver um gostaria de umas luzes. :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Olá Ricardo, 5 rpm servem perfeitamente, o meu como sabes funciona com um motor desses e estou satisfeito, o objectivo é precisamente dissolver lentamente. Eu acrescento uma colher de sopa por semana, pois o que dissolve é mais ou menos isso. no começo meti cerca de 3 cm de kalk no reactor e depois fui vendo o que ia desaparecendo e dá pra'i uma colher de sopa bem cheia.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Raul ja mediste o ph na saida do reactor? No meu tem ph de 11/12 o que era tudo muito bem caso a bomba não andasse sempre a entupir...daí a minha duvida quanto ao motor porque dá a sensação de concentrar muito o kalk no fundo mas claro se garantir o ph então 5estrelas.

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Ricardo, sem problema, Ph acima de 12.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ok Raul obrigado por tudo vou mesmo ter que colocar o motor. :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## MiguelVPinto

Eu comprei o meu reactor DIY já feito mas... 

O motor têm que fazer a mistura lentamente do kalk para que a agua que sai do reator seja o mais "limpa" possivel sem kalk ainda por dissolver.

E esses motores de poucas rotações servem perfeitamente.

O agitador de kalk deve estar a agitar no mais fundo possivel e em todo o diametro do reactor senão o kalk que fica por baixo solidifica e não satura a agua.

A agua que entra no reactor deve entrar sempre por baixo e a agua saturada deve sair sempre por cima.

São estas 3 "regras" que deves seguir para ficares com um reactor 5*****.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Obrigado pelas dicas Miguel V Pinto, são sempre bem vindas :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:

----------


## David A. Pereira

Boas, Ricardo.

Em vez do motor  de bola de espelhos podes utilizar um motor de prato de microondas, têm 5/6 RPM (a maioria) e sempre devem ser mais baratos, ou podes sempre aproveitar de um microondas velho.

Obrigado pela partilha do teu DIY.
Abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola David muito obrigado pela dica :Pracima:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, onde se arranjam os motores de baixa rotação?

----------


## David A. Pereira

[QUOTE=David A. Pereira;130893]Boas, Ricardo.

Em vez do motor  de bola de espelhos podes utilizar um motor de prato de microondas, têm 5/6 RPM (a maioria) e sempre devem ser mais baratos, ou podes sempre aproveitar de um microondas velho.QUOTE]

Eu utilizei um motor de prato de microondas, encontram-se em casas de acessórios para electrodomésticos e nos microondas velhos :Coradoeolhos: 
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ou então compras um motor de bola de espelhos... 8
Experimenta numa casa chinesa... eles são chineses mesmo...
Ou então numa casa de electrónica.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos peço desculpa e agradeço o apoio.
Ja esta a funcionar ha muito tempo com um motor de microondas 5/6RPM eu é que não me lembrei de actualizar o topico.
Comprei aqui:
Leiritronica

----------

